# excel makro?



## steve123 (21. Dez 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem, und zwar soll ich als Aufgabe ein Zeiterfassungsprogramm in Java schreiben.
Enthalten sollen die Tage in einem Monat, ist- und sollstunden und Projekte mit Projektaufgaben, zu denen die Stunden zugeordneten werden, sein. Gespeichert werden die Daten in einer Oracle Datenbank. Ich kann entscheiden ob ich einen normalen Dialog mache, eine Webanwendung oder ein Makro für Excel. Die Hauptsache ist, das ich es in Java schreibe. Wenn es geht würde ich gerne das Makro schreibe, weil es am leichtesten aussieht, allerding habe ich keine Erfahrung mit Makroprogrammierung.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## XHelp (21. Dez 2011)

Excel Makros musst du in VBA schreiben.


----------



## steve123 (21. Dez 2011)

achso, gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit java die Daten von einer excel datei direkt zuübertragen?


----------



## VfL_Freak (21. Dez 2011)

Moin,

falls Du weißt, was Du genau in Excel tun musst, kannst Dort ein solches Makro auch aufzeichnen !
Schau mal unter "Extras/Makro".

Du startest die Aufzeichnung zu Beginn Deiner Aktionen und beendest sie anschließend. Über den Makroeditor kannst Du das erstellte Makro dann auch noch bearbeiten ...

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## XHelp (21. Dez 2011)

Schau dir Apache POI an, da kannst du sowohl mit 2003, als auch mit 2007 Format arbeiten.


----------

